# How Sony Smart TV is converting Stereo Signal to Dolby Digital Plus



## maul258 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello,

This is not regarding any problem, I just wanted to know how this miracle is going on.

I have following HT setup.

Sony KLV50W662F (Smart TV, non-android) to Denon X1200W setup through HDMI ARC cable. Denon is connected with TAGA Harmony 7.1 setup.

Sony TV's Dolby Digital Plus output is set to AUTO mode.

While streaming any preinstalled App on Sony TV (like SonyLIV, Voot, TubiTV, Hungama Play etc.), I am getting following Input Signal on Denon Receiver on DIRECT MODE.

After pressing STATUS button on Denon AVR (Audio mode selected to "DIRECT")
DIRECT TV
Sig : Dolby D+
fs : 48kHz
Format : 2/0/.0
Input = ARC

Also "DD" and "DIG" symbol is "ON" on the Denon display unit. "PCM" symbol is OFF. Why "PCM" turns OFF, I don't know, if I play any mp3 through pendrive on TV, "DIG" and "PCM" both remain ON on Denon

More to more, if I browse any song streaming website like gaana.com, wynk.in, spotify.com using VEWD Browser on Sony TV, I am getting Dolby D+ signal too, although these websites are mp3-stereo song sites.

Further TV's preinstalled YOUTUBE APP gives only STEREO SIGNAL, but if browsing YouTube.com on VEWD browser again gives DD+ in 2/0/.0 Format.

As you know all above sites/ app are providing 2.0 stereo signal, then *HOW AM I GETTING DOLBY D+ SIGNAL IN 2/0/.0 FORMAT? Is the Sony TV up-scaling Stereo Signal to DD+?*

The quality of audio while getting DD+ (2/0/.0) signal is far better than for the same audio I get on Stereo PCM from same Sony TV.

I hope you understand my concern and help me to sort out my query.


----------



## valer (Apr 16, 2018)

I have the same behavior from an Amazon Firestick 4k hd last generation.
On Amazon music HD it let the choice between PCM 2.0, Dolby Digital and DD+.
It is the processor from the stick that is able to encode in real time to the Dolby format selected.
It is similar to what is doing an AVR with Dolby Pro logic used for a stereo source.


----------



## maul258 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello Valer
Thanks for your reply. I am also having firestick but not 4K. I am not having Amazon Music subscription and not able to check this behavior. However can you tell me that while getting PCM and getting DD+ on your receiver with same audio track, are you getting sound difference? Are you getting better sound on DD+. I am also looking for any software that can create such pseudo-DD+ through my laptop what Sony TV is generating.


----------



## valer (Apr 16, 2018)

When my receiver get a PCM 192 kHz in intensive all dsp are disabled.
Only FR and FL are playing the 2.0 soundtrack.
The sound seems more dry with less low frequencies. 
For now I prefer using the DD+ encoding because I can activate the up-mixingto 5.0.
It seems to me that the 2.0 DD+ soundtrack has stronger low level frequencies.
It is sounding better with top chart albums (i.e.: Dua Lipa) that are bass intensiv.


----------

